#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Cambodia woos seniors

## biff

PHNOM PENH, 4 August 2016: Cambodia will apply new visas shortly that will allow senior travellers to retire in the country on one-year visas without needing to apply for a work permit.
The new visa rule was supposed to be applied,  1 August, but faces logistical delays due to snags communicating details to overseas embassies.

The Ministry of Tourism responded to the news on the new visa saying it was preparing a tourism policy to manage the increase in senior tourists visiting Cambodia.

Phnom Penh Post quoted the tourism ministry deputy general director, Chhay Khunlong, saying ageing populations in developed nations such as Europe, Japan, and China continue to grow. The senior travel market is strong source of business for Thailand and Malaysia and in the long-run Cambodia stands to benefit from this relatively new market.

At present it is not a major factor as ministry data, shows that of the 4.8 million foreign visitors last year, just 4% of them were tourists over 65 years old. But as the trend continues, more senior travellers will head to Cambodia.
The number of senior tourists will increase in the future, so we need to give the subject our attention now to create tourism products and services that reflect the trend, he said.

Senior visitors need to be provided with better access to health care services and easier access to extend visas, as they usually stay longer, he said, noting that the ministry would work with tour operators to eliminate barriers to encourage more senior travel.
Immigration officials have confirmed a new visa category that allows foreign retirees to live in Cambodia for a year with an option to renew. The provision is very similar to rules that apply in neighbouring ASEAN countries.

Cambodia Daily quoted Ministry of Interiors general department of immigration director, Sok Veasna, saying the new visa requires proof of financial stability and documentation proving retiree status from the applicants home countries.

But, unlike business visas, officially called Category E, the new retirement visa (Category ER) will be valid for a year and will not require a work permit, he said.
Recipients of the new visa will still be barred from owning houses or land in the country. A similar rule applies in Thailand for senior travellers, but they can buy condominiums outright (based on a buildings unit allocation for foreigners not exceeding 49%). They can also lease a property for up 30 years. Malaysia is the most liberal on house and land purchases, but the cost of living is much higher.

Cambodias immigration department hoped to apply the new visas on Monday, but that was premature as the overseas embassies have not been informed and officials said the actual fee for the visa has still to be confirmed.
Expatriates already retired in Cambodia, using business visas, will not need to switch to the new visas, but they can take up the new option when the current visa expires.

Cambodia woos seniors : TTR Weekly

----------


## Neverna

Any financial requirements?

----------


## thaimeme

> Any financial requirements?


 
As it tends to be with most written stories of this nature, less of specifics and more surface generalities. Guess it's up to the perspective individuals to look into such things - 

A likelihood that this "special" Cambodian retirement visa is modeled along the Thai equivalent, yet modified as such applies to draconian financial and unnecessary burdening bureaucratic requirements.

----------


## ENT

It's likely to be along the lines of the 'ordinary'(business) visa, where you get a month on landing then extend for a year as I've done, getting a multi-entry visa and applying for a work permit to get that extension.

Now in this new proposal for one year retirement visas, the work permit bit is chopped out, saving around $350 if I remember correctly, all depends on which police colonel or major you normally pay and bribe.

The whole procedure can be started by slippery customs officers on arrival and continued through to the cop in charge wherever you choose to stay at the time of passport extension. They all take tips. Normal.

Now, it seems that instead of all the tips being divied out among a few offices, they'll all be garnered by immigration on arrival.

My Cambo visa's due for renewal in December, so I hope it'll be the standard $400 /year or thereabouts.

----------


## Carnwadrick

the new retirement visa (Category ER) :rofl:  (Emergency Room)  :rofl:

----------


## fishlocker

Gary Glitter call home.

----------


## Dragonfly

ENT what you are doing Cambo ? chasing conspiracies ?

----------


## ENT

Archaeology.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Any financial requirements?



"the new visa requires proof of financial stability".

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> 
> Any financial requirements?
> 
> 
> 
> "the new visa requires proof of financial stability".


Cheers, Harry. I missed that. 



"the new visa requires proof of financial stability and documentation proving retiree status from the applicants home countries."

----------


## Iceman123

> Gary Glitter call home.


Gary was ahead of his time.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Neverna
> ...


Interesting, I wonder what that is?

And is that age limit 65?

----------


## harrybarracuda

More opinion:



> Here’s what we don’t know:
> 
> How much the retirement visa will cost.
> 
> If there is a minimum age requirement to apply for the visa.
> 
> What constitutes financial stability and how it will be proven. Malaysia requires $37,000 in a local bank, and double that for applicants under 50 years old. Thailand requires $22,000 in a Thai bank.
> 
> What constitutes retirement status and what will be required to prove it. I would assume this would be a pension or social security, which would limit the applicant pool — at least for Americans — to the few professions that offer pensions these days, or those over 65.
> ...





> The downside of the retirement visa is requiring proof of financial stability and retiree status. Many may feel uncomfortable providing the Cambodian government the details of their bank accounts and savings in their home country, and probably for good reason. *All worldwide income is taxable in Cambodia for those who spend more than 182 days per year in the country.* Although it’s not clear if pensions are included, reporting those pensions may open retirees up to Cambodia tax obligations. Proving retirement status might be difficult, depending on your own personal circumstances.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Archaeology.


interesting, you carry the dirt to the truck ? or you actually do the scientific work ?  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> Archaeology.
> 
> 
> interesting, you carry the dirt to the truck ? or you actually do the scientific work ?


He supervises the Smeg like workforce with tact.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> Archaeology.
> 
> 
> interesting, you carry the dirt to the truck ? or you actually do the scientific work ?


We don't "carry the dirt to the truck". The whole operation is scientifically co-ordinated.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...


No thanks.
That's the fate of the senior archaeologist and his herd of honours students, clones.

He rarely gets to do the exploratory and exciting work in the field, too much office work and fund hunting.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> Archaeology.
> 
> 
> interesting, you carry the dirt to the truck ? or you actually do the scientific work ?


He's the one who brushes the dirt off and then calls over the proper archaeologists to have a look.

----------


## sweaty

[QUOTE=harrybarracuda;3325101]More opinion:



> The downside of the retirement visa is requiring proof of financial stability and retiree status. Many may feel uncomfortable providing the Cambodian government the details of their bank accounts and savings in their home country, and probably for good reason. *All worldwide income is taxable in Cambodia for those who spend more than 182 days per year in the country.* Although its not clear if pensions are included, reporting those pensions may open retirees up to Cambodia tax obligations. Proving retirement status might be difficult, depending on your own personal circumstances.


Same tax situation as Thailand, and to be fair, the majority of the world.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Same tax situation as Thailand, and to be fair, the majority of the world.


Pension income from outside is taxable in Thailand?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^@sweaty....Same tax situation as Thailand, and to be fair, the majority of the world.[/quote]

Bullshit.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by sweaty
> 
> 
> Same tax situation as Thailand, and to be fair, the majority of the world.
> 
> 
> Pension income from outside is taxable in Thailand?


Sure isn't in the Philippines.

----------


## sweaty

> ^^@sweaty....Same tax situation as Thailand, and to be fair, the majority of the world.


Bullshit.[/QUOTE]

"1.Taxable Person
            Taxpayers are classified into resident and non-resident. Resident means any person residing in Thailand for a period or periods aggregating more than 180 days in any tax (calendar) year. A resident of Thailand is liable to pay tax on income from sources in Thailand as well as on the portion of income from foreign sources that is brought into Thailand."

----------


## sweaty

> ^^@sweaty....Same tax situation as Thailand, and to be fair, the majority of the world.


Bullshit.[/QUOTE]

Really?

----------


## sweaty

> Originally Posted by sweaty
> 
> 
> Same tax situation as Thailand, and to be fair, the majority of the world.
> 
> 
> Pension income from outside is taxable in Thailand?


When remitted to Thailand, yes.

----------


## wasabi

Is it cheaper to rent in Cambodia than building a house in Thailand?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sweaty
> ...


I wonder how many people actually pay that.

 :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

Sweaty, you heard off "dual tax treaty" look it up.

----------


## sweaty

> Sweaty, you heard off "dual tax treaty" look it up.


Nope, but I have heard of a "double tax treaty".

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Well, I get four monthly pension checks from the US - one USG and three Social Security - and I sure pay no local tax here on any of it.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...


You wouldn't know a "proper archaeologist" even if he smacked you in the head.

There's no such thing, in fact.

Proper archaeologist!     :rofl:

----------


## sweaty

> Well, I get four monthly pension checks from the US - one USG and three Social Security - and I sure pay no local tax here on any of it.


Are you a resident of Thailand?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^No. Permanent resident Philippines.

The point, however, is that US pension checks can only be paid into US bank accounts. Once they are paid into my US Citibank account, and I transfer funds when I need to to my Philippine Citibank account, how is the Philippine, or any other country's government, going to know the origin of those funds? It's simply a bank-to-bank wire transfer....are you suggesting those are subject to local tax, in Thailand or anywhere else?

----------


## sweaty

> ^No. Permanent resident Philippines.


Not really relevant to Thai taxation statutes then.

So I stand by my original statement and would dispute your "Bullshit" claim unless you can prove otherwise.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^ See ^^ above. How would the Thai have any idea that the source of my wire transfer money was from a pension?

----------


## sweaty

> ^No. Permanent resident Philippines.
> 
> The point, however, is that US pension checks can only be paid into US bank accounts. Once they are paid into my US Citibank account, and I transfer funds when I need to to my Philippine Citibank account, how is the Philippine, or any other country's government, going to know the origin of those funds? It's simply a bank-to-bank wire transfer....are you suggesting those are subject to local tax, in Thailand or anywhere else?


Being a US person residing in the Philippines has absolutely no bearing on Thailand's tax regulations.

Yes, I am not only 'suggesting' but stating that foreign income of resident foreigners when remitted to THAILAND is taxable in THAILAND.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Fine. Pay the Thai. Enjoy. I will continue not to pay double taxation here.

I note that you didn't address my query, but then quite frankly I find you a bit thick, so don't bother trying to work it out.

----------


## sweaty

> ^ See ^^ above. How would the Thai have any idea that the source of my wire transfer money was from a pension?


When dealing with tax authorities the onus of proof is on the individual. ie prove that the money you have just remitted into Thailand from your foreign account is NOT foreign income.

I am simply stating Thai tax rules here, not trying to justify the morality of the regulations!

----------


## sweaty

> Fine. Pay the Thai. Enjoy. I will continue not to pay double taxation here.
> 
> I note that you didn't address my query, but then quite frankly I find you a bit thick, so don't bother trying to work it out.


I didn't address your query because quite frankly you edited it.

Interesting that you think I am a bit thick for simply stating Thai tax regulations.

Maybe it's you who is 'a bit thick' when your "Bullshit" call was the one that is incorrect.

----------


## sweaty

> Fine. Pay the Thai. Enjoy. I will continue not to pay double taxation here.


Hmmm I'm not sure how much more simple I can make this but......

You are NOT resident in Thailand, Thailand's tax regulations do NOT apply to you.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Wow. Three consecutive posts attempting to justify your claim. Don't take it personally, I think a number of posters are thick - you're not alone. I suspect I probably lived in Thailand longer than you have, but that's really neither here nor there. Wallow in your self-righteous ignorance. Have an adequate evening.

----------


## Neverna

> I am not only 'suggesting' but stating that foreign income of resident foreigners when remitted to THAILAND is taxable in THAILAND.


Hi sweaty. 
Which tax would the remittance be subject to?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


Excellent, so you admit you're not a proper archaeologist then.

 :Smile:

----------


## ENT

What do _you_ call "a proper archaeologist" harry?   :Smile:

----------


## sweaty

> Wow. Three consecutive posts attempting to justify your claim. Don't take it personally, I think a number of posters are thick - you're not alone. I suspect I probably lived in Thailand longer than you have, but that's really neither here nor there. Wallow in your self-righteous ignorance. Have an adequate evening.


You are correct, length of time lived in Thailand and your opinion on Thai tax regulations have absolutely no bearing on actual Thai tax laws, just as your living in the Philippines and your tax position there have no bearing on tax rules either. Starting to get it yet?

----------


## sweaty

> Originally Posted by sweaty
> 
> 
> I am not only 'suggesting' but stating that foreign income of resident foreigners when remitted to THAILAND is taxable in THAILAND.
> 
> 
> Hi sweaty. 
> Which tax would the remittance be subject to?


Personal income tax.

::Personal Income Tax::

But Davis' opinion counts for more because he lived in Thailand once. What would the Thai tax people know about their own laws?

----------


## can123

> ^ See ^^ above. How would the Thai have any idea that the source of my wire transfer money was from a pension?


They would not know. The guy shoots himself in the foot because pensions are not included in the assessable income.



 Assessable income is divided into 8 categories as follows : 
income from personal services rendered to employers;

income by virtue of jobs, positions or services rendered;

income from goodwill, copyright, franchise, other rights, annuity or income in the nature of yearly payments derived from a will or any other juristic Act or judgment of the Court;

income in the nature of dividends, interest on deposits with banks in Thailand, shares of profits or other benefits from a juristic company, juristic partnership, or mutual fund, payments received as a result of the reduction of capital, a bonus, an increased capital holdings, gains from amalgamation, acquisition or dissolution of juristic companies or partnerships, and gains from transferring of shares or partnership holdings;

income from letting of property and from breaches of contracts, installment sales or hire-purchase contracts;

income from liberal professions;

income from construction and other contracts of work;

income from business, commerce, agriculture, industry, transport or any other activity not specified earlier.

Pensions are not taxable.

----------


## stickmansucks

It was already so easy to stay as long as you want in Cambodia, so wonder what is the interest of this new visa ?

----------


## ENT

That's what I'm wondering about.

----------


## sweaty

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^ See ^^ above. How would the Thai have any idea that the source of my wire transfer money was from a pension?
> 
> 
> They would not know. The guy shoots himself in the foot because pensions are not included in the assessable income.
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the muppet family!
What do you think an annuity is?

How's your foot?

----------


## Conche

> Gary was ahead of his time.


Yeah , and the parents of the little children ,,who sell them to foreign perverts , sorry whoops Cambodian tourists

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What do _you_ call "a proper archaeologist" harry?


It doesn't matter what I call it, you just admitted you're not one.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It was already so easy to stay as long as you want in Cambodia, so wonder what is the interest of this new visa ?


Can you get a year visa without working?

----------


## sweaty

I dunno why you guys are adamant you are right/I used to live in Thailand/a man in the pub told me etc etc......

Just look at the legislation.

"Section 40 Assessable income is income of the following categories including any amount of tax paid by the payer of income or by any other person on behalf of a taxpayer.

(1)	Income derived from employment, whether in the form of salary, wage, per diem, bonus, bounty, gratuity, pension, house rent allowance, monetary value of rent-free residence provided by an employer, payment of debt liability of an employee made by an employer, or any money, property or benefit derived from employment."





> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^ See ^^ above. How would the Thai have any idea that the source of my wire transfer money was from a pension?
> 
> 
> They would not know. The guy shoots himself in the foot because pensions are not included in the assessable income.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Do you receive a foreign pension in Thailand? Do you pay Thai tax on it?

----------


## sabang

In Cambodia, seniors woo juniors.

----------


## sweaty

> ^Do you receive a foreign pension in Thailand? Do you pay Thai tax on it?


Do you always stick to the speed limits? If you do not, does it mean that the speed limits do not exist?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I saw this farang in a market in Siem Reap selling his own handmade artwork. None of the Cambodians around him seemed to give a shit. When I asked the locals if he would be in trouble if the old bill clocked him, they essentially said that they don't give a shit, "you can do what you like in Cambodia".

Probably why buying and selling children has been going on so long.

----------


## ENT

True.

Another Khmer told me you can buy anything you like in Cambodia.

----------


## ENT

> In Cambodia, seniors woo juniors.


Go to Phnom Penh and see how many strange juniors are looking to buy old men!!! :Confused:

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^Do you receive a foreign pension in Thailand? Do you pay Thai tax on it?
> 
> 
> Do you always stick to the speed limits? If you do not, does it mean that the speed limits do not exist?


Tellin' ya nicely,......piss off.

----------


## sweaty

> Originally Posted by sweaty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> ...


After you

----------


## can123

> What do you think an annuity is?


I know exactly what they are having sold them. There is no way a State Retirement Pension may be regarded as being an annuity, likewise occupational pensions.

Now, go and have a drink with Gonzo.

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by stickmansucks
> 
> 
> It was already so easy to stay as long as you want in Cambodia, so wonder what is the interest of this new visa ?
> 
> 
> Can you get a year visa without working?


Sure you can, just buy a Bar and employ local girls to run it .

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> What do _you_ call "a proper archaeologist" harry?  
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what I call it, you just admitted you're not one.


I admitted nothing, dreamer.

You tell awful porkies, my little fat beancounter, especially when you get caught out on another lie. Figures, as you work for a Haliburton supplied oil company in the sand pit.

----------


## sweaty

> Originally Posted by sweaty
> 
> What do you think an annuity is?
> 
> 
> I know exactly what they are having sold them. There is no way a State Retirement Pension may be regarded as being an annuity, likewise occupational pensions.
> 
> Now, go and have a drink with Gonzo.


"Section 40 Assessable income is income of the following categories including any amount of tax paid by the payer of income or by any other person on behalf of a taxpayer.

(1)	Income derived from employment, whether in the form of salary, wage, per diem, bonus, bounty, gratuity, _pension_, house rent allowance, monetary value of rent-free residence provided by an employer, payment of debt liability of an employee made by an employer, or any money, property or benefit derived from employment."

----------


## sweaty

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^ See ^^ above. How would the Thai have any idea that the source of my wire transfer money was from a pension?
> 
> 
> They would not know. The guy shoots himself in the foot because pensions are not included in the assessable income.
> 
> 
> ...


http://http://www.siam-legal.com/Bus...income-tax.php

"Personal Income Tax Rates In Thailand

Personal Income Tax in Thailand is levied on every individual, resident or non-resident, who derives assessable income from employment or business in Thailand, or has assets located in Thailand, whether such income is paid in or outside of Thailand.

Tax Is Levied As Follows

Wages paid in Thailand or abroad
Income earned by a person who resided in Thailand for a total of 180 days
Housing and meal allowances or their value
School fees for dependents paid for by employer
Cost of home leave for taxpayer and dependents
Capital gains arising from transfer of assets
*Pensions and retirement pay brought into Thailand*
Royalties

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Fuck off. Nobody cares about your fixation.

----------


## sweaty

> Fuck off. Nobody cares about your fixation.


Hahahahaha

In other words "I am wrong but I won't admit it from behind my keyboard".

Fixation = stating FACTS to Mr Davis Knowitall (I used to live in Thailand you know)?

----------


## sweaty

> Fuck off. Nobody cares about your fixation.


Why would you? You don't even live in Thailand, yet seem to have strong(wrong) opinions about Thai taxation.

----------


## mikem

> Originally Posted by stickmansucks
> 
> 
> It was already so easy to stay as long as you want in Cambodia, so wonder what is the interest of this new visa ?
> 
> 
> Can you get a year visa without working?


Yes. Tick the ordinary visa on arrival which gives u a month to extend

----------


## ENT

That's the way.

----------


## Bettyboo

I've spent some time looking at a few forums on this taxation in Thailand issue and the common sense answer is: Thailand does not tax foreign pensions.

1) The Thai laws are unclear, and different sections seem to contradict each other. There are sections that say:
- retirees in Thailand are not required to pay personal income tax (and are not allowed to work in Thailand).
- proof of taxation in homecountry (as per tax 'credits' through a double taxation treaty) will satisfy taxation procedures.

But, being Thailand, other laws seem to say other things, and sometimes Thais in position of authority speak out saying stuff that could be construed in various ways.

In this space it is unclear.

2) There seem to be no, zero, nada, examples of any foreign pensioner paying tax in Thailand on their foreign pension money - that's a very strong sign.

That's very clear.

3) Double taxation treaties. Many countries have them; I'm from the UK, so here's the info on that:

_Thailand: tax treaties
From:HM Revenue & CustomsFirst published: 2 January 2014Part of:Tax treaties, International tax and Living or working abroad or offshore
Tax treaties between the UK and Thailand and related documents.
Document

1981 Thailand-UK Double Taxation Convention - in force
PDF, 85.6KB, 38 pages
This file may not be suitable for users of assistive technology. Request an accessible format.
Detail
The double taxation convention entered into force on 20 November 1981.

It’s effective in Thailand from 1 January 1981 and in the UK from:

1 January 1981 for Petroleum Tax
1 April 1981 for Corporation Tax and development tax
6 April 1981 for Income Tax and Capital Gains Tax_
https://www.gov.uk/government/public...d-tax-treaties

That's very clear.

Thus, do pensioners pay tax on their pensions brought to Thailand: no.

Can somebody play around with Thai regulations and find meaning that foreign pensions will be taxed - almost certainly. Is anybody actually being taxed on their foreign pension: no.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Meanwhile, back in the real topic...

Cambodia pursues long-stay travellers
August 23, 2016 by Wanwisa Ngamsangchaikit   
Filed under Cambodia, News

PHNOM PENH, 23 August 2016: Cambodian intends to make sweeping changes to its immigration regulations that will allow foreigners to stay for *up to three years on a single visa* in an effort to boost long-stay tourism.

Khmer Times quoted Tourism Minister Thong Khon saying the t*hree-year multiple-entry visa* is part of a government strategy to encourage foreigners to stay in the kingdom for extended periods.

*It will target retirees and other long-stay travellers who have adequate means of support.* The sector spends considerable revenue in a country and has been successfully pioneered by neighbouring Thailand.

However, recent efforts to tighten regulations and increase surveillance of foreign tourists in Thailand could provide an opportunity for its neighbours to attract long-stay tourists if they introduce user-friendly regulations for extended stays.

Cambodia’s *multiple-entry visa will be available, 1 September, to foreigners from all countries, the minister said, with different fees according to the length of stay. Fee structures for the new visas were not announced.
*

The new entry visa will allow tourists and business people to enter and exit Cambodia as many times as they wish during the visa’s validity period, he said.

A dedicated retiree visa (ER-visa) as opposed to the ordinary E-visa, has also been mooted in recent months. However, very little information is available on proposed conditions, such as age, financial requirements and proof of retirement status.

There was talk of the ER-visa being introduced 1 August, but that deadline passed without an announcement. For most visitors planning an extended stay a multiple entry visa valid for three years would be superior to a one-year renewable retiree visa unless there were other incentives for the retiree.

*The downside is that Cambodia requires travellers staying in the country for more than 182 days in a year to declare their overseas earnings that are taxable. This would apply to retirees unless a special dispensation was made.
*

Both Thailand and Malaysia are competing to attract retirees. Malaysia requires financial records showing they have USD37,000 in the bank, while Thailand requires USD22,000. However, Malaysia’s My Second Home programme allows retirees to buy a residential home and land, which is not allowed by Thailand.

A website specialising in offering tips on moving to Cambodia recommends that visitors planning to stay up to one year in the country should apply for an ordinary visa (E-visa) and then once in the country extend it with a six to 12 month multiple visa.  The three month extension allows for a single visit as opposed to multiple entries with the six to 12 month extensions.

The E-visa costs USD35 for 30 days.

Cambodia forecasts it can attract 7.5 million foreign tourists by 2020, which the ministry says will generate USD5 billion revenue annually and create 1 million jobs.
In 2015, the country attracted 4.77 million international travellers up 6.1% from 4.50 million visits in 2014.

Cambodia grants visa exemption to all member-nations of ASEAN for a stay of 14 days to a month and cooperates with Thailand to offer a two-country visa applied for at either a Thai or Cambodian embassy (first point of entry) for nationalities that still require visas for both countries.

Nationals of other countries can obtain a visa-on-arrival (USD30) or for a business visit (USD35), for a stay of 30 days.

Cambodia pursues long-stay travellers : TTR Weekly

----------


## Scottish Gary

I know in  the Philippines you have to deposit a certain amount of money in a local bank.
  Is Cambo not the same?

----------


## ENT

No. Just buy your visas on arrival, pay the bribes, don't complain and stay out of trouble.

----------


## Seekingasylum

If there is a bi-lateral agreement in place between the host state and that of the migrant then double taxation is avoided. Such a schedule of agreement exists between the UK and Thailand and if one pays tax on earned income in one country then the same revenue will not be taxed in the other.

I pay UK tax on my pension income derived from the UK and this is transferred regularly to Thailand but I do not pay tax locally.

I suggest posters check for double-taxation agreements between their countries and Thailand/Cambodia before posting shite.

----------


## Jools

I'd love to see Cambodia eclipse Thailand as a retiree destination. The arrogance of the people and government are long overdue for an economic spanking. Hit them in the pocketbook and they'll come begging.

----------


## terry57

^

Dunno about that,

Just because Cambodia may make it easier to stay long term I doubt it has the attractions Thailand has to offer.

For some it does but not for all, myself included in that lot.

Not arguing but just saying.   It's certainly not everybody's cup of tea. 

I will go back next year and have another looky. 

Nice to see that the medical side of things are on the up and up.

This is important for the old turds that hang there.  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

> Dunno about that


Quite.

 :rofl:

----------


## stickmansucks

You like it or not Cambodia sucks about almost everything compared to Thailand. This is a fact not an idea.

----------


## Munted

Well whatever. It still very nice to be wanted and wooed particularly low-level trash such as me makes me feel important in the scheme of things

----------


## Seekingasylum

> You like it or not Cambodia sucks about almost everything compared to Thailand. This is a fact not an idea.


Wine is much cheaper and the restaurant scene is much more interesting. Bangkok is dictated by generic hotel restaurants and have become a dreary bore. Of course, I'm concerned with Phnom Penh and not the rest of the country which no doubt is probably no different to provincial Thailand in its humdrum tedium or awfulness.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by stickmansucks
> 
> 
> You like it or not Cambodia sucks about almost everything compared to Thailand. This is a fact not an idea.
> 
> 
> Wine is much cheaper and the restaurant scene is much more interesting. Bangkok is dictated by generic hotel restaurants and have become a dreary bore. Of course, I'm concerned with Phnom Penh and not the rest of the country which no doubt is probably no different to provincial Thailand in its humdrum tedium or awfulness.


Actually I found whilst wandering around the Cambodia countryside a surprizing amount of sophistication and education. Sure enough they are much poorer than Thai, but they try very hard to improve thier lot. I found that to be true in Laos as well.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Gotta agree with you there earl. The similarities surprised me. Was gonna send you a green but I had already sent you a red  on another post, hope ya didn't take it personal?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Gotta agree with you there earl. The similarities surprised me. Was gonna send you a green but I had already sent you a red  on another post, hope ya didn't take it personal?


Reds is for pooves.

----------


## YMNSTT

> needing to apply for a work permit.


 So before you needed a work permit to retire?   :rofl:

----------


## Reaper

Has anyone tested the new visa and it implementation. Thailand is starting to work on my nerves after 16 years with their growing arrogance.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> When remitted to Thailand, yes.


Thailand is *not* the U.S.A. (in the taxation regulations regard,...thank god). 

The only income subject to taxation in Thailand,...is that income *earned* in Thailand.

----------


## Latindancer

> Actually I found whilst wandering around the Cambodia countryside a surprizing amount of sophistication and education. Sure enough they are much poorer than Thai, but they try very hard to improve thier lot. I found that to be true in Laos as well.


Interesting observation. I found the opposite in rural Issaan....I had expected them to be masters at fixing machinery on the cheap, but I was very hard pressed to find an old pair of pliers at my wife's parents place. It seems that when this are broken, they cannot fix them and somehow scrape up enough money to buy a new one.

----------


## Switch

> Interesting observation. I found the opposite in rural Issaan....I had expected them to be masters at fixing machinery on the cheap, but I was very hard pressed to find an old pair of pliers at my wife's parents place. It seems that when this are broken, they cannot fix them and somehow scrape up enough money to buy a new one.


You've been drinking.
On a weekday. At lunch time.

Oh dear oh dear, things are that bad are they .........

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Has anyone tested the new visa and it implementation. Thailand is starting to work on my nerves after 16 years with their growing arrogance.



over 55 retirement extension very easy, no money needed in Bank, nothing
just apx $280/year for muti-entry extension...

----------


## Hugh Cow

At present i divide my time between Oz and Thailand. Am thinking of retiring in a third country close to Thailand so that it is easier for lady Cow to visit relatives in Bangkok and check up on Cow manor. Thinking of Phili Cambodia or Laos. Looking for suggestions from people whom have lived in and around Thailand.

----------

